# Mini T onroad set up



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking for set up advice for onroad racing for the mini T, will be running foams.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

use fuel tubing inside the shocks to lower them and build the shocks as hard as you can get them so its realy hard to compress them when done i had a great time running mine with a mcallister mini stockcar body and with the new mini slider long chassis and the late model body mount set from losi it should be awsome


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

One guy out here summer before last ran his and he blocked the shocks (fuel tube) for 1/2 the stroke and used 50w on the R and 60 on the L with buds foamies and was hocked up pretty well with a mod motor.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

So far I've found that the steering blocks seem to be a weak point in the suspension, my brother has gone through two in a day of practice, so I opted for the Integy aluminum ones... I'm aware that that force is going to be added somewhere else but I'm willing to take that chance. Also decided a front bumper is a good idea also. As far as the shocks are concerned I was told that 1,000 wt diff fluid in the front shocks and 2,000 wt in the rear shocks because the tolerences are so sloppy with the stock shocks. For tires we're running the losi foams, haven't turned them down yet but plan on it soon. Anyone have suggestions for dia. and gearing. I'll try to update this now and then to keep you guys posted on progress. Oh I'm probably going to add a little lead to the front, the thing is so wheelie happy it drives me nuts...til next time...


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

threaded shock bodys, 70frnt-40rear shock oil


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

If you're running on carpet that has alot of grip you don't want to limit the travel too much I always ran 1/4in limiters in the front and rear. 40 weight in the front 60 in the rear it allows you to play with rebound a little bit more. Mount the rear shocks as vertical as possible and move the front shocks to the center hole on the shock tower.
I don't really care for the shock spacers that come with a kit, I've found it's better to use thin zip ties 'cause they won't fly off and screw up your handling. The biggest part of getting a mini-t to handle is tires, the little foams glaze over easy so it's good to have denatured alchohol or motor cleaner with you as well as an emory board. The BSR foams don't have the tendancy to glaze as much and dont cone off as easy as the Losi or Associated foams. This is the setup I ran with a 8000kv mamba so it'll work with pretty much any motor you can get.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## TeamTEOR (Oct 6, 2008)

Good info. Thanks.


----------

